# Mitutoyo 10" Height Gauge



## roadie33 (Nov 12, 2015)

I picked up this Mitutoyo 10" Height Gauge and need to find the Carbide scribe that attaches.
Anyone know what model it is and where to find a scribe to fit it?

Thanks


----------



## roadie33 (Nov 12, 2015)

Sorry I guess some Pics would help. LOL


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 13, 2015)

I would think one like the starret would fit. The clamp might be the problem if there is one.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks like you need the clamp also. They are usually standard..


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 13, 2015)

I may have a spare (I have a few different ones), and a clamp. Can you give me the dimensions of the boss?

I also have a master parts catalog from Mit, it's several years old, but I can look through it and see if I can ID it for you. I'll be at the shop a little while this evening.


----------



## roadie33 (Nov 13, 2015)

I tried to look it up on Mitutoyo's site but nothing looked like it.

Tony,
The Boss ( I guess that's the stud that sticks out to clamp to), is,
Inch
.255 Thick, .468 High, .765 length

Metric
6.58 Thick, 11.90 High, 19.70 Length

I'd appreciate any part number or help finding one.
It doesn't do any good without it.
Only gave $30 for it.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 14, 2015)

Got called in on a urgent matter at the hospital I do work for occasionally and didn't get to look, but I'll be in the shop tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew Gregory (Nov 17, 2015)

This looks virtually identical to my 506 series. I replaced the scribe just a few months back. Part number is 900173. Enco and MSC have them, and I'm pretty sure you can get the clamp from them, as well...


----------



## roadie33 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks Mathew, I'll check them out.


----------



## Matthew Gregory (Nov 18, 2015)

My apologies - I think the Mitutoyo service tech I spoke with that helped me identify mine had a typo. Looks like he meant 506 series, not 560. Mine appears to be a 506-208, and yours looks like a comparable version.  Sorry for the confusion. I edited the first post to avoid confusing others.

Love my height gauge, btw. One of my most-used tools.


----------

